

Ask HN: How come quora.com blatantly violates Facebook auth terms? - propercoil

When using quora's facebook authentication, they copied my email address to their database (rather than using fb tokens) and copied my facebook profile photo to their own cdn.<p>This clearly violates facebook's terms of service for third party authentication (i know this because i was working with a company that actually read the terms and decided not to use auth with facebook because of it).<p>Do they have a special deal with facebook or am i missing something here?
======
loceng
I've had a hunch that Facebook is planning to buy Quora at some point, perhaps
once a certain benchmark is reached; Quora received a very large investment at
one point, giving them a very large valuation - similarly as Instagram
received, and then Facebook bought them. I think this all in part is an effort
to reenforce psychologically / show the perception that Facebook et al are
worth the numbers being thrown out for them.

~~~
propercoil
this actually sounds very logical!

------
b0o
I found a quora topic related to your question.

[http://www.quora.com/Does-Quoras-profile-picture-importer-
vi...](http://www.quora.com/Does-Quoras-profile-picture-importer-violate-
Facebooks-Terms-of-Service)

I guess the answer is yes, but only if facebook cares, which I guess they
don't.

